# Manntrap



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

Any body out there ever fish Manntrap MN? How do you fish over there?Color, presentation, time of day, and so on. We went there last summer and saw 8 or 9 but they were never turned on. We would just see them swimming by, minding there own business. We were there all morning a early afternoon. I latter heard they only bite in the evenings. Any truth behind that?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

MAntrap is a VERY clear lake.. I usually fish the big portion of the lake.. I like to hit in early in the morning or right before dark.. I've raised most fish on giant mepps, black with copper blade..


----------

